# What is your favorite treat for training



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Zulee loves cheese. It's just not the best thing to train with. What do you use when you are training? I need some ideas.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When we were training dogs at the humane society I managed, our junior volunteers used to cut hotdogs up into slices, put them in a single layer on a microwave safe plate and microwave them until they were crispy!! The dogs LOVED them, they weren't as messy as raw hotdogs, and they were a nice size for training. 

I haven't done that for my own dogs for a while, but now that I remembered it I may! The only thing is that we do keep them in the refrigerator, so they're not as convenient as the store bought, crunchy training treats...

A friend of mine gave me a recipe for Tuna Brownies, too. I don't have it with me right now, but when I put my hands on it I'll post it here. Her poodle will do ANYTHING for a bite of Tuna Brownies (and no, there is no chocolate in the recipe!)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've found a dog roll here in town that doesn't need to be in the fridge (though it needs to be air tight) and when I have it out, it kneads into the consistancy of firm play-dough. So I can keep a handful in my hand, it's not greasy or yuck, it can dry out if it's been unsealed for a bit, but usually is good. I break it off or let Paris nibble a bit off for and extra special treat. lol


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Natural ABalance dog food rolls....its a complete diet food and can be cut up into small or large pieces for training. It also easily breaks and is soft so they chew and swallow faster and training can keep moving at a good pace.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I use these vet treats that are chicken and you can break them up into small pieces. One piece goes a long way.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Freeze dried beef heart.... dogs will do whatever you ask for this. It's the ultimate high value treat


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I've used hotdog slices too but never thought of the microwave drying trick. I'm going to do that tonight!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

You can nuke braunschweiger too and they love it. I use cheese, Natural Balance rolls, chicken, hot dogs, etc... Anything yummy will do. My Whippet, Robin, LOVES candy - skittles, m & m's, jelly beans... :biggrin:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> My Whippet, Robin, LOVES candy - skittles, m & m's, jelly beans... :biggrin:


A friend of mine says her standard poodle LOVES mini marshmallows!  Gotta love all that refined sugar!:doh:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Forgot about the mini marshmallows! We use them quite a bit for training when you have to throw something that is highly visible - you can toss them pretty well and they are easy to see inside or out. :biggrin:

Yep - Robin has a TOTAL sweet tooth (takes after his mama!).


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I like these treats, particularly the salmon ones:
http://www.vir-chew-all.com/_wildsidedog.shtml


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

We use the Wellness brand of soft treats, WellBites. They also have a puppy treat version. Charlie and Shadow love them!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When I'm teaching my dog tricks, I chop up a hot dog into a bunch of tiny pieces, she loves it, I can normally get a whole new trick learned with just one hot dog.

Though, when I get my poodle I'm going to train with those natural balance dog food rolls.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I make my own brownies Liver and stuff in them I can stick stuff that the spoos wont eat in em Like sea meal.. If any one is interested I can send the recipe.. My dogs are crazy about then


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> brownies


... Thanks. Now I have to go make brownies. :/

Mm... chocolate.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

NO NO LIver brownies think liver !!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I only saw one word! BROWNIES! @[email protected] *obsessive panting*

(we're all fat kids at heart)


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Bigredpoodle - will you share the recipe with the board instead of by pm??

When I go to heelwork to music, it's a 2 hour session so to keep Inca's interest, I start with little biscuit treats, some rabbit and cheese treats etc. Then, when the first hour has passed, I bring in the big guns, dried garlic sausage, cheese and even half her chicken dinner.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*2 LB Liver 
4 eggs
carrot
3 clove garlic
2 cup ww flour
2 cup corn meal
Pinch parsley
Pinch basil 
Some granulated garlic
Puree the liver with eggs , garlic a bit of carrot ½ or less, you may need to add a bit of water
Add pureed ingredients to flour and corn meal mix together , pour and pat into a baking sheet cookies sheet large size.. bake at 350 for 20 min.. Cover with foil let rest / cool. Cut into squares and refrigerate or freeze your choice….*
Here is the recipe but as I said I have been known to add flax, sea meal beets and we do raise our own eggs.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> *2 LB Liver
> 4 eggs
> carrot
> 3 clove garlic
> ...


Sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing! I will definitely try it for Christmas: have to spoil the grand dogs!! Mine are already spoiled!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yes But of course . Dont forget the fresh elk bones


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley loves these buffalo jerky treats from cleanrun. You can break them up really tiny! Also the solid gold soft lamb chews are a hit. Hes not very picky.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

God are you lucky bpp We hve a cream here that is so picky.. she will turn her nose up at steak.. ... But if her mommy cooks for her she is good.. But those brownies she can never resist them .. Never...


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

My 4 year old Simon loves Hotdogs that are microwaved real crisp. He would do cartwheels for this treat if I asked him to.....
This works great because Simon is usually not food motivated.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, i take that back. He is extreamly picky, but will not refuse any type of meat, meat treat, dog treat, training treat, etc.  

He wont catch a treat in the air Ever! He has to make sure you arnt feeding him poison before letting it touch his lips. If you give him something new he will gingerly take it from you, go to a different spot and inspect it first. Will Not eat any type of fruit/veggie except apples (with out the skin of course). :rolffleyes:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Frozen Bil-Jac 
its dog food, and you just put it in the fridge a day or two before using it, if you are only using it for treats it will go a long way. 
I also will use soft liver treats, snausages, and other doggie junk food treats. 
at the place I ised to work at, they used moist and meaty semi moist dog food, and cherrios lol the dogs go nutty about them


----------



## DPH (Nov 20, 2009)

*Training Treats*

There are lots of different things that can be used as training treats. Small pieces of apple or carrots works well. I like to stay away from things like hot dogs as they are definitely not healthy food. If they aren't good for me then why do I want to get my dog hooked on them? Personally, I like training treats that can be in a baggie in my pocket without making a huge mess. I have a friend who is a dog trainer and she goes through tons of training treats. She likes this site for the variety of quality treats http://www.fidodogtreats.com/dog-training-treats


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

DPH said:


> There are lots of different things that can be used as training treats. Small pieces of apple or carrots works well.


If I tried to give my Poodles apple as a training treat they would spit it back at me! 

I like to use the pressed food that comes in a tube. A couple of companies make it. I think the Natural Balance one is most common. I like it because I can dice it up fine and it doesn't taste too bad when I put it in my mouth.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I like Old Mother Hubbard P-Nuttier cookies, Darford Brand biscuits, boiled bits of organic chicken, lettuce, a bit of plain yogurt or frozen yogurt... whatever you do tho, stay away from those little yogurt drops for dogs. Every dog I know who has tried it barfs immediately.. and gets the runs. I also used to like Zukes, but they seem to be too small and hard/chewy for my pups :eat: 

Oh! and rice! They love rice!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> There are lots of different things that can be used as training treats. Small pieces of apple or carrots works well.


True as long as your dog likes fruits/veggies!  When we train, i want to use the most high value treat i can to get my dog truely motivated. My instructor uses meatballs to train for tracking! Fruits and veggies just wont cut it! 
Normal everyday treats are mostly biscuits (when i think about giving him a treat, its not often that they are dolled out).


----------



## TheFiance (Nov 14, 2009)

Our dogs love dehydrated banana and chicken. We bought them as a treat once and they would choose them over any other treat. Simple enough to make yourself if you have a dehydrater too.


----------

